# The Jerk at the Supply House



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a client wanting a radiant floor. He would like to purchase the tubing for the radiant floor himself. While that is not my preference, it's no big deal. I will still make my money, it's just that I prefer the control sourcing all the products myself gives me. He is actually wanting to source it to help me out. (Due to health reasons, I lost everything about 5 years ago. I am still rebuilding from that and even though I am repaying all my debts, my credit is shot.) But like I said, no big deal either way.

He did mention the supply house he would like to buy it from. Told me to give him the specs and he would get it.

So on Friday I figured I would give that supply house a call and check on the brand of PEX they carried. They are a bit out of my area so I don't do business with them myself. I had tried once and was appalled at how the owner was yelling at a customer who asked about returning an item he was buying. The owner screamed obscenities at the customer as he grabbed the item back and ran the guy off the place. Remember, the customer had only asked if he could return it if he changed his mind.

The following is my best recollection of how the call went.



> Counter guy - XXXXXXX Supply
> 
> Me - Good afternoon, hey, I am needing a little over 2,000 feet of PEX and was just calling to see what brand you are carrying.
> 
> ...


In business since 1953 huh? Well, not because he deserves if for sure. I made a couple of phone calls. Turns out he has a reputation of doing this.

First I called back and spoke with a lady. I let her know that I wasn’t going to be doing business with people who treated me like a jerk. I wasn’t rude, but neither was I friendly at all. She tried to be helpful but someone started hollering at her. I quickly asked her if there was any way they could fire the guy who was so rude to me in pretty much those words. Turns out I had been speaking with the owner. Oops.

Then I found their website and sent them an email. Here is what I said:



> It is your right to get angry at someone for asking what brand of PEX pipe they carry. It is your right to be an jerk like you were. It is disgusting and proof you are a sad excuse for a human being. But still, you have the right to be an jerk in America. (You do a good job of it.)
> 
> Unfortunately for you, I also have the right to broadcast the story about what you are like far and wide. I am going to let as many people know as possible about this story.
> 
> I sincerely hope you either change your ways or go out of business soon. I know you have been in business a long time but that could all change you know.


 The reply was where it started getting crazy. 



> Thank You – Thank You – Thank You!
> 
> I have worked at this company for almost XX yrs. When I tell people what I have to put with every day – they look at me like I’m crazy. I work in the Show Room Side.
> 
> ...


We continued to exchange emails. Here are some more excerpts.



> XXXXXXX, XXXXs [relative], is co-owner of the company with XXXX. [He/She] has had to put up with him for over 40 yrs. Unfortunately, there isn’t anything we can do here to stop him. He is over the parts counter and XXXXXXXX is over the show room. He has cussed out customers young and old (80) and then ran them out of the building. I had a customer who’s husband called here wanting to beat XXXX’s ___. I told him to let me know when he was coming and I’d make sure all the doors were locked so XXXX couldn’t get out. I really would have locked them – I have a key and could have.
> 
> We are thinking about posting your email on the board or framing it. Our plumbers, who have to put up with him all the time, would enjoy a good laugh.
> 
> Thanks Again and have a great evening – you have certainly made mine great.


Part of my reply:



> Please pass on my apologies to whoever the lady was that I chewed on. I took out my shock and frustration on her a bit and I am sorry.
> 
> I really do feel badly for y'all if what you are saying is true.


 And this is what I got back...



> Most of the money generated from this business is through the show room. XXXX stands at the counter all day talking on the phone about [his hobby/side line business]. He will let customers stand at the counter waiting for him to get off the phone. We had to hire a new delivery guy because he would schedule a delivery and not show up til the late afternoon or the next day. This really caused problems.
> 
> I’m sorry we lost your business, but please call us in the future, and I promise you will not be treated the same as he did.
> 
> One more thing – the lady you spoke with is XXXX’s wife. She completely understands where you are coming from. She has to go home with him.


I don't do drugs but I am feeling like I entered some kind of twilight zone or something. Is this a trip or what?

So tomorrow I plant to tell the story to the home owner. I think it would just make the most sense if I sourced the pipe and he paid me upon delivery.


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

I have NO IDEA which part of the world you are in , however I can tell you for a fact ,, THAT MAN WOULD BE MISSING TEETH in most parts of the USA. 
No way ,No how would he get away with that crap ,,, owner or not ,,, in most of the supply houses . He needs mental help and for someone to throw him a beatin' !! AND NOT IN THAT ORDER !!

CP


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

yea, i can relate, there are alot of a-holes out there, i once had a similar situation with a propane company. f ummm


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

More than likely he wasn't the one that started the store in '53. There is a couple business, supply houses and subcontractors, that were started by the nicest, hard working, outgoing people with good intentions of keeping that set of morals when they left it to their kids and we all know what happens next.

They never had to work for anything as a child and don't appreciate their customers or their needs. They think that we should just come in, buy their product, and never give them any problems. 

Oh well. Another local business crumbles from lack of customer service/lack of business knowledge and opens the door for another big box store. :wallbash:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

His recipes for disaster. A poor wife for his abuse!


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

jcalvin said:


> More than likely he wasn't the one that started the store in '53. There is a couple business, supply houses and subcontractors, that were started by the nicest, hard working, outgoing people with good intentions of keeping that set of morals when they left it to their kids and we all know what happens next.
> 
> They never had to work for anything as a child and don't appreciate their customers or their needs. They think that we should just come in, buy their product, and never give them any problems.
> 
> Oh well. Another local business crumbles from lack of customer service/lack of business knowledge and opens the door for another big box store. :wallbash:


You are correct. The jerk is the son of the founder of the business.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

See it ALL the time in New York. But that IS New York! This is changing though. This City is mellowing. I really do not like that it is changing, It is the GRIT that makes this City what it is. Giuliani destroyed the Heart of New York when he gentrified Times Square. It looks Great and even SMELLS great, but it has NO character any longer. 

We are becoming like any-other Metropolitan City in the World.

Sign-o-the-times!


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> See it ALL the time in New York. But that IS New York! This is changing though. This City is mellowing. I really do not like that it is changing, It is the GRIT that makes this City what it is. Giuliani destroyed the Heart of New York when he gentrified Times Square. It looks Great and even SMELLS great, but it has NO character any longer.
> 
> We are becoming like any-other Metropolitan City in the World.
> 
> Sign-o-the-times!


I have no problem if NY'rs want to be that way. As long as they stay in NY.

Because I respect myself enough, I refuse to take that kind of abuse. 

This was in a region noted for their "hospitality" which makes it all the more shocking.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I completely agree. 

I lived in Atlanta for a 12 years and I saw how the rest of the World is treated. As a friend.

Although I did observe a SERIOUS change in the attitude as more "Northern (Yankee) Influence" moved in to the area.

12 years went from a friendly "Hello" from passers-by to "Do not make eye contact. They might rob you" kinda attitude.

When I moved back to New York (Born and Raised), I was shocked at the level of rudeness and inconsideration people had. I am, once again, one of those people!


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

When I drive in NY, if I don't honk, they will honk me.... "Move your car's azz outta my way dumb azz!!!".. :laughing:

When I drive in South Carolina, if I honk.. just a little bit..., they all (eyes) will look at me... like I am from the North hood (gangz) down! :laughing: (Oh pleaze!.. be considerate of others slowww!)


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

SelfContract said:


> When I drive in South Carolina,


Ya ain't far off there.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Now i'm ashamed of coming from the south. I need to know if this happened to occur in Walterboro, S.C. There is a supply house there that has a guy that acts in this manner. I find it totally disgraceful to treat ANY customer in this fashion.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't imagine it where I'm from (Ohio) and especially where I am (Florida).

In the South, rudeness is a dealbreaker. Be polite or be prepared to be (politely) rebuffed.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Ya I couldn't see that happening around here either, not to that extent atleast. I can say I personally know a few guys that would be in jail if someone treated them like that! I will have to say I would hate to be a HO going into a couple of the places I deal with. If you are a professional they roll out the red carpet, but if you are a HO thats another story:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I've been boycotting my local supply house for years now. I never went there that often, maybe twice a month, but the guys would always recognize me. I would usually drop a lot of money each time on fixtures as well as the usual supplies. One day I get the owner helping me, and he was such a dick, I told him he lost a loyal customer and walked out. Now I bad mouth that place to every local plumber who'll listen, and I send my customers to his competitors showrooms.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I use to tell my friends that I am not a hard case when they tell me I have an intimidating personality...I have never been treated like that in any business, and maybe it is because as my wife or friends would say, I look like I will hit a guy.....

I cannot imagine a business owner having a business left after a year of that nonsense.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

there is a supply house in westland michigan biggest bunch of assholes ive ever met......stopped in there once for some 6x4 wyes and a roll of 1 " k soft copper prices were a rip off and the guys there were dicks......will never go there again.....the adittude was because i wasnt local ....piss on them.......

would of went to home depot but they didnt have the wyes and i needed them right away


----------



## dynamitedrywall (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this site but can share a similar experience right in Edmonton with poor business people. I opened a new attic insulation company and deal specifically with cellulose insulation. I looked up the only supplier in this area. The company salesman told me that he had no intention of stepping on my competitor's toes here in Fort McMurray who happens to be a large company and provides alot of business to these people. Having no choice, I began to deal with these people anyway. I went through a long succesion of unanswered phone calls, mis-information, semi-trailors of material that were never delivered. I was then forced to pick-up my insulation with my 5-ton, a 5 hour drive. I was then informed that I had to place my order up to 2 weeks in advance. I have a stellar credit rating but was denied credit. After many months of this abuse, I finally got on-line and discovered a wonderful little cellulose manufaturing company in Manitoba. I can have my material shipped up here cheaper than when I was buying it in Edmonton. They have been woderful to deal with in every aspect and I hope that large insulation company that gave me all that aggrevation get what they deserve.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

*blackman*



Splinter said:


> I've been boycotting my local supply house for years now. I never went there that often, maybe twice a month, but the guys would always recognize me. I would usually drop a lot of money each time on fixtures as well as the usual supplies. One day I get the owner helping me, and he was such a dick, I told him he lost a loyal customer and walked out. Now I bad mouth that place to every local plumber who'll listen, and I send my customers to his competitors showrooms.


sounds like blackman ps


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Gene, nope... It's Northport. (which also owns Smithtown P.S.)


----------

